# So I told my dad what I paid for my frame...



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

...and, surprisingly, don't feel guilty like I figured I might.

I'm 36. He's 60. Just finished a conversation about he and mom having to shell out $1300 to replace a living room window suffering from dry rot.

"Say, that's a nice looking bike." Or some such dad-speak.

"Yeah, just finished building it. Blah-blitty-blah-blah blah."

Mom: "How many millions did that thing cost?"

Pop, a little wiser than mom: "So what's a frame like that go for?"

"Oh, around..." I rounded up to the nearest hundred.

"Hmmm... Wow." Hmmm...

"Yeah, but that's for the frame and the shock and the rear triangle. But not the fork, right Nate?" chimes in my brother-in-law. double-DOH!

"Uh... they don't give you the fork?" Uh oh, I'm guessing he doesn't know about the Rohloff. I think that was the  _what a retard_ look got shot my way. My brother-in-law, with his stock Enduro, just climbed a notch in my dad's eyes.

My dad gave up his '67 Mustang when I entered the world, and his only big "projects" I remember growing up were a Karmann Ghia he never seemed to work on, and a build-it-yourself Heathkit/Zenith television (that was kinda cool, and parts were everywhere for weeks, but the whole intent was to *save* money).

But I can't say I ever saw the man dump money into golf or skiing or season tickets or even weekend trips. Just me and my snot-nosed sister.

Friends and co-workers who "don't get it"... well, whatever. I'm not too interested in what they think about what I spend a little money on.

Parents, on the other hand... I don't think I'll ever be old enough to feel free of their judgement. And ok, I lied.. I feel a little guilty.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

yeah.. I know how it can be... my dad is also a biker..so he has a notion of how expensive it can be..however I still "underprice" my gear when we talk.... the good thing is that they don't ask as much anymore, they just say..cool bikes


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

Oh Nate, Nate. I feel you, man. I'm always so embarrassed when non-riding friends, much less my parents, see the room in our little house where the fleet lives. Trying to communicate the non-material benefit of it all to our family life and overall health is a chore sometimes. 
My wife and I have an 8 month old kid, so visits from my parents are more frequent. On the last visit, I showed my Dad my then brand new hard tail frame. I was embarrassed to have anything new with the kid around now for fear that Pop would think I was neglecting family needs. So I spluttered on about how I worked a freelance job hard for three days to pay for it. His response was laughter and "I don't care how you got it." That was it.
I guess he figures that he raised me well enough that I know the difference between post material wants and material needs, and that I won't let my kid starve. I appreciate that. That doesn't mean I'll be flaunting the full suspension rig I saved for and obsessed over for two years any time soon. 
Better this than plasma screens and doctor bills, my friend.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

hey guys.

hey guys.

guys.

you're in your _thirties_ now. i assume you both are living in your own homes with your own families.

you're _adults _now. hear that? adults!

tell dad, mom, grandma, the reverend lovejoy how muc the stuff costs. they'll love you just the same.

it's your life. your money. unless mom, dad or the reverend lovejoy is giving you money, it's your discretion what to do with that cash.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

mikeb said:


> hey guys.
> 
> hey guys.
> 
> ...


 :devil:


----------



## ThomasW (May 26, 2007)

I'm 16, I have a job, and I work for my money...then my parents still think they can tell me how to spend it. At least they agreed on the whole bike thing.


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

mikeb said:


> hey guys.
> 
> hey guys.
> 
> ...


That's pretty funny.


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

hmm... my parents don't say nothing like that. I tell them how much I spend on my hobbies ( cars, RC cars etc...) I don't ask them for it so I shouldn't hear anything like that. Your bro-in-law saying something??? ....unless you live in their house and eat their food I guess they can say whatever they want. your 36? I hope you don't live in your parents house anymore or in your bro-in-laws house


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

Haha, Nate, I feel your pain!

I was talking about bikes with a couple of my brothers-in-law yesterday, and they were asking about what I'm riding these days. When I told them, I could see both of their eyes go big - while not die-hard riders, they know enough about bikes to see a lot of $$$.

"But, but, I got a _REALLY_ good deal on the one complete, and I built up the other one from used parts that I got _great_ deals on... Errr, yeah, mumble, mumble, mumble...."

Thank God I only had to dumb-down the basic bike costs, and they didn't ask how much money I've sunk into upgrades, etc! Whew...

Good times, good times....

Cheers, Chris


----------



## MrXpress (May 4, 2007)

ThomasW said:


> I'm 16, I have a job, and I work for my money...then my parents still think they can tell me how to spend it. At least they agreed on the whole bike thing.


Well, in that case, unless you pay rent, utilities, food, etc., I'd say they have every right to at least question what you spend your money on.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"That's pretty funny."_

And entirely true. There comes a point when you have to tell folk to mind their own.


----------



## Chris2fur (Jan 13, 2004)

I just say "way too much" when family members ask (unless it's my brother who is worse than me). Most people live in more house or drive fancier cars than they can really afford. We skimp in those other areas and spend on bikes. It really helps once you have your wife addicted to biking...

As far as my dad goes, I don't know if I'll ever live up to the responsibility standard he set. Having said that, this year he spent some bucks to go over the pond and take a ride in a Spitfire, something he's dreamed of doing for a long time. He took a lot of flack from my mom for the "indulgence" but I defended him vigorously, of course.


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

I am so lucky!

My mom rides a Merlin (full Campy).

Her bf rides a custom Seven.

My dad rides a Jekyll (sp?). (parents are divorced) My stepmother doesn't ride, but she used to drive pro rally cars.

When I told my mom about my latest toy, she said "can I have your old bike?"

We should all have such role models!


----------



## Chris2fur (Jan 13, 2004)

MrXpress said:


> Well, in that case, unless you pay rent, utilities, food, etc., I'd say they have every right to at least question what you spend your money on.


Exactly. Unfortunately, I didn't "get" this until I was paying all that stuff myself. Most of the time all my parents wanted was for me to put some in the bank and I still got ticked at them for getting into my business. Hopefully I'm less of a jerk now....


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I just tell family how much stuff costs. We all have our hobbies and vices. My parents will spend $5k - $10k on vacations (1-2 times a year). Friends spend $20k on boats, $10k upgrading their cars to race, etc, etc. My vice just happens to be a bike - just as they don't "get" why I blow $4000 on a bike and some accessories, I don't get how they can justify dumping $10k for a new turbo, suspension, wheels, brakes, interior, etc, etc, etc.

Everybody has their "thing"


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

My parents, from the word go (ok I was 14 when I took up the sport) knew all about expensive bikes as my first real bike was a custom framed Campagnolo equipped road racer, paid for by me with paper route and odd-job money.

Then came my wife and she was desensitized right from the get-go. So nothing, especially its cost, is a surprise to her. So now everything just has to pass the "three criteria" test and it's a done deal -

1. Do I want it?
2. Can I afford it?
3. Is Momma in agreement?

I was riding/racing before my kids came along so they've never not known about expensive bikes.


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*To each their own*

Wait, wait, wait ... I though I had the snot nosed little sister. Oh my bad, mine is the spoiled little sister.

My parents and co-workers have stopped asking about the cost of my rides. They all have their own hobbies that take away similar dollar amounts ... fishing boats, hunting rifles, classic cars, photography, etc, etc, etc.

The running joke around the office is that our wives and kids live off Ramin noodles so we can support our habits.



STinGa


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I used to work at a water district where everyone would have thier UPS deliveries shipped to the shop. I had my wife's frame delivered there, and near the end of the day, I opened the box and pulled out her pink Tius Motolight frame to show two of my co workers who also rode. Our boss came around the corner and said "How much money did you waste on that?" "About the same as you spend on your cigarette habit in a year." answered one of my co workers.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I get comments from people all the time. My parents gave me a little **** when I first got into mountain biking. But that was more because they were concerned I'd lose interest and would have waisted a bunch of money.

Now when people say negative things about my bike I ask how much their toys cost. A few of my friends have decent 4wheelers.. around $6000.. a few friends have nice snowmobiles.. around $6-8000 or so. They usually say something like.. but mine has an engine. I reply.. my bike does too. Me! ha!


As far as I'm concerned.. If it's worth it to you, awesome. If it's not to others....Screw'em!


----------



## CosmoKramer (May 17, 2007)

I think that a lot of people don't realise how demanding mountain biking is on the bike, and when they think of a mountain bike they think that a department store pattern bike would be more than adequate. My mother is the same (60, me 33), but she has no idea about the sort of stuff that I ride down.


----------



## mosely 7 (May 21, 2007)

i just get familiar looks/smirks/umm hmm noises when i tell the rents how much i'm putting into bikes. i've done it since i was 13 years old and now at the age of 20 they're pretty used to it....especially having built a 1,300 bmx street slayer at the age of 16


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

I told my mother how much I just spent for a bike and she doesn't belive that Mtb's cost so much..... It was 'only' ~$1400....


----------



## ThomasW (May 26, 2007)

My mom thought my $550 bike was way too much, I told her anything less and I'd break it in a year. After some of the trails I was on today, and the rocks bouncing me all around, she better not complain when I'm upgradeing it all the time.


----------



## MrXpress (May 4, 2007)

ThomasW said:


> My mom thought my $550 bike was way too much, I told her anything less and I'd break it in a year. After some of the trails I was on today, and the rocks bouncing me all around, *she better not complain* when I'm upgradeing it all the time.


I really, really hope that part was said in jest.


----------



## ThomasW (May 26, 2007)

No worries, I'm never serious! Only way I can pass the time at school.. I'm sure you guys will figure out after awhile that I like to kid around.


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

Since I've had a steady stream of bikes, getting progressively more and more expensive since I was 10, everyone is fairly aware of how much my bikes cost.

I now use the excuse "Well, I mostly just traded some old stuff I had that someone else wanted, for this new thing..." which is only stretching the truth a little, since that is happening, even if it's going through ebay and getting converted into money in between...


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Haa haa haa.... When I told my dad I paid a half-million for my house, he said "great, we'll stay at your place when we come out".


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

i'm sure, if i was still in touch w/ any of my family members, they'd give me sh** about how much my bike cost; but, the cigarette habit reply is good for some of them. for my older brothers, i only have to point at the pictures of them and their race cars on the wall. (neither of them are even healthy enough to race anymore.) my mom, if she were still around, would shake her head, after screeching a repeat of my answer. my dad (also gone) would take a moment to breathe deep, and say, "it's your money."


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

_you're in your thirties now. i assume you both are living in your own homes with your own families.

you're adults now. hear that? adults!_

My father still thinks I'm about nine years old. Last conversation I had with him, he was returning my call. I had left a message asking for Mom's current phone # (she had a hip replaced and was moved around before getting to rehab.)

Dad: Okay, here's her number, now would you _call your mother?! _Make sure you call her!!
Me [livid]: Why the _F**K _do you think I'm _asking for her number?!! _ :madmax:

When I got fitted for the Blur, I went to visit him in the hospital while he was recovering from- you guessed it- hip surgery. "How much is this bike gonna cost?" he asked. "Oh, in the $2,000 range," I lied. "WHAT?! Why are you telling me this while I'm in the hospital? You think there's some kind of _inheritance_ coming your way or something?!"

Well, it's still way cheaper than his eventual heart surgery will be (he's rather obese, his brother recently died after a history of heart trouble, and his other brother has had heart surgeries.)

EDIT: I should probably note that my father has been a conservative banker all his life, and has always been frugal....which he taught me to be. So he knows that when it comes to biking, if I'm spending money it must be important.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Let's put it like this: we come from different backgrounds, and a wide variety of economic levels, and our parents all were influenced by various upbringings. Some pass judgement, some are respectful of our individual decisions, and some could care less. But I'm pretty sure that most of our folks don't have cycling backgrounds (mountain or otherwise -- those of you who do, I envy you).

Oh, and I care about pop's opinion because I respect him. He's allowed to think I'm spending money foolishly if he wants, but he still respects me. I'm cool with that. I like that he bothers to have an opinion of what is thinks is best for me, even if I am 36.

What struck me as amusing this time around: In '96, I spent a similar dollar amount on a complete bike (nevermind it was a Fisher Joshua URT -- the earthen rust color kicked ass). **I** thought that was excessive, and never went out of my way to tell anybody what I paid.

Since then, I've always worked an angle, made a deal, parted something out -- in other words, I haven't exactly paid retail for a bike since, not once me and eBay did some selling.

So I found it strange, this time around, to say "this is what I paid" with no asterisk next to the price, no footnote listing all the other crap I sold off to bring my out-of-pocket down to a more swallowable sum. Everybody loves telling their story of how they worked their last best deal.

Only this time, my story was, there was no deal.

End of story.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

THEM: Nice bike. So how much did that cost?
ME: Oh, kind of a lot.
THEM: No, how much?
ME: You don't want to know.
THEM: Seriously, how much?
ME: Seriously, you don't want to know.

Usually they stop bugging me and we go on to something else.

I am a bit of a camera whore so it's a technique I've honed over the years. 

Cameras make bikes look cheap. At least the ones I've bought tend to.

(Google 'linhof', 'imacon' or 'seitz' and you'll see what I mean)


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh, and by the way, the other line is:

"This is my mid-life crisis. You're getting off REAL cheap".


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

My father is more upset by the fact that I live somewhere with good trails and he doesn't then what I spend on my bike. He shares the same passion I do so that's a big part of it. I do get the tsk-tsk head shake every time singlespeed comes up though.

Here's the old man rocking Little Horse in Sedona.









He's 57 and I'm 30 BTW.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*he doesnt give me crud about my bikes..*

and i dont give him crud about his remote control airplane and sailboat fedish.

heck these things make us happy. Got him on a bike and in turn he lets me race his RC sailboat when im home.


----------



## nrs_air (Apr 29, 2006)

My parents somehow didn't care how much I spent on the mtn bikes, but they got real excited when I told them this year's road bike was going to run around $2300. This is full carbon frame, full SRAM Force, new Easton everything (I get pro deals  ) . I typed up a spreadsheet of how I was going to pay for it (EBay is your friend) and they were fine with it.

I respect my parents' opinions (weird for an 18 y.o?) but I do like to spend teh monies.


----------



## kellyc (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, for what it's worth, we are still paying too much for our bikes. 

Most of the technology is developed by and trickles down from the motorcycle industry and over half of the production is outsourced to third world countries.

Something doesn't add up with this industry. I expected it in the 90s since I would consider the 90s to be the "Silver Age" of mountain biking, but I would have thought that that the days of the $5K production cross country bike were behind us.

When you compare mountain biking with simular industries and economies of scale, Trek should be selling their top of the line Fuel, with the best components, for $1K.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just about any sport is expensive. I used to play hockey and between the equipment, league fees, ice time, hockey camps, etc, it all added up to a pretty big nut. I have a bud that is into photography and his "hobby costs" are off the charts!! So a mountain bike may be expensive, but the health and friends that you will gain in return will more than triple your initial investment. 

P.S. Those that don't get it, never will. So I don't bother explaining anymore.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tg3895 said:


> Just about any sport is expensive. I used to play hockey and between the equipment, league fees, ice time, hockey camps, etc, it all added up to a pretty big nut. *I have a bud that is into photography and his "hobby costs" are off the charts!! * So a mountain bike may be expensive, but the health and friends that you will gain in return will more than triple your initial investment.
> 
> P.S. Those that don't get it, never will. So I don't bother explaining anymore.


and it's even worst when you are into photography AND bikes


----------



## knucklesandwich (Oct 25, 2006)

I take some comfort in the fact that my vices are human-powered (read: healthy) for the most part. In the last 2-3 years I figure I've probably spent $1,500 on biking (2 bikes, misc.), $400 on paddling (sit-on-top kayak, paddle, PFD), and $600 on surfing (new board, booties, gloves, wax). 
$2,500 ain't too shabby for things I use so often…it's easy to blow that kind of coin in a week of skiing, or even just sitting on your butt slurping fruity drinks with umbrellas in 'em.
To each his own, but I ain't ashamed of my own…


----------



## torment (Mar 7, 2006)

yeah pretty sure you are grown....don't need to worry about what they think about your spending habits.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

ThomasW said:
 

> I'm 16, I have a job, and I work for my money...then my parents still think they can tell me how to spend it.


Your parents are right - they can tell you how to spend "your" money. Unless you're paying for all your own food, clothing, school supplies, you're share of utilities, mortgage, taxes, etc...... Even then they would have the legal right & moral responsibility to set limits on how you spend "your" money.

I'm a parent of 2 teenagers. My wife & I will have a say in how they spend their money until they are done with college. We will relax the parameters bit by bit as they approach the age of independence & demonstrate responsibility, but we have the ultimate say until then.


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

My folks know how much I spend on bikes, but they also know I ride the hell out of them and make them last. But they also know that I pulled myself out of many thousands of dollars of debt (thanks to my Xwife) so they know I spend my money wisely.

Even then, I'm not one of the guys that has to have the latest and greatest (or lightest) stuff out there. I simply cannot and will not ever spend more than 2k on a bike... don't care how light it is or how the other riders will drool over it at the next race.

But those of you who can afford it and want it... more power to you.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

EJP said:


> My stepmother doesn't ride, but she used to drive pro rally cars.


Auto racing makes bikes look like chump change unless you buy a new $5000 bike for every ride...


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

My mum is a roadie - she has about 8 grand worth of Colnagos in the loungeroom.

So my 7 grand worth of Transition/Kona/Morewood doesn't seem that bad to her.


----------



## VeloChris (Sep 16, 2006)

If my parents knew that my new mountain bike is worth over $6,000, they would be :madmax:


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

Maybe I am way off base, but the way I read your story is that your father did the things a good father should do. It sounds like times may have been tight. He gave up the Mustang and saved money with the Heathkit. He sacrificed some of his own desires for the benefit of the whole family. You know there must have been times when he wanted something for himself.

Rather the feeling the sting of apparent disapproval, just recognize where he is coming from and his very limited knowledge of mountain biking. 

Thanking him for being a good dad and creating your opportunity to enjoy some of the small pleasures in life would be good for both of you. You might appreciate this type of exchange someday in the future when you are in his position.

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## drmark67 (Feb 27, 2007)

Most of my friends go on at least one and often two over seas vacations a year, drive Mercs and Beamers, one even bought a Porsche recently. Me, I drive my 8yr old Subaru and with the money I save splurge on bikes. This can't be wrong, merely a conscious decision to allocate funds from one area of discretionary spending to another, simple!!


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

kellyc said:


> Well, for what it's worth, we are still paying too much for our bikes.
> 
> When you compare mountain biking with simular industries and economies of scale, Trek should be selling their top of the line Fuel, with the best components, for $1K.


Agreed. Something is terribly fishy when a company like Specialized can almost double the cost of their top of the line bikes just because they start making them out of plastic instead of aluminum. I've got a built in ceiling for what I'll pay for a piece of bike tech just because the margins seem ludicrous.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I drive a $300 car.. (1990 Chevy Corsica)

I ride a $2300ish bike.. 


I'm totally happy


----------



## mastercycleman (Feb 4, 2007)

Im 16 and have three bikes over 4k

My trail bike, gary fisher cake, totally unstock, fox shocks, thompson, Ti junk, Mavic 819's laced to king hubs, avid juicy seven carbons, XT/XTR groupo.

Road bike: Indy Fab Ti Corwn Jewel. Campy Record carbon, Ti stem and post, easton CFbars, Mavic's,

Xc rig: Turner Nitrous. Fox F80X, 07 XT/XTR, Magura Marta SL, stans AL rotors, Mavic Sl, Thomson stem and post, easton bars. 

Ok, I got to far ahead of myself. Anyways, I have nice bikes, parent approve, friends think i need to be put away for spending more on a bike then there mew 450s. I work hard, have a 4.28 GPA, and im just plain awesome. Who sould want more?

BTW, I don't have a car. I could, but don't want one, I'd rather bike...


----------



## kellyc (Apr 3, 2007)

mastercycleman said:


> Ok, I got to far ahead of myself. Anyways, I have nice bikes, parent approve, friends think i need to be put away for spending more on a bike then there mew 450s. I work hard, have a 4.28 GPA, and im just plain awesome. Who sould want more?


Your friends are right. There is no way any production mountain bike on the planet should cost more than a modern 450cc fourstroke MXer. I can't tell if it's the hippies or the bean counters in the mtb. who need to get their heads out of their asses. My guess is it's the former. My feeling is it's an effeciency issue within the industry and not greed.

One indicator is these seemly obligatory quaterly, half year, yearly, watershed equipment blowouts. It's almost worse than the ski industry. When you have a bike that lists at $3K one year, and is sold at a sale price of $1500 the same year, year in and year out, something isn't healthy in your business.


----------



## nrs_air (Apr 29, 2006)

kellyc said:


> Your friends are right. There is no way any production mountain bike on the planet should cost more than a modern 450cc fourstroke MXer. *I can't tell if it's the hippies or the bean counters in the mtb.* who need to get their heads out of their asses. My guess is it's the former. My feeling is it's an effeciency issue within the industry and not greed.


Got something against hippies? :madmax:


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

You guys ought to have to endure telling people how you spend at least
$500, maybe $1000, in ammo each trip to the range. 

Any my parents still role their eyes at $12K guns. Course my wife
love the guns 'cause she understands their appreciation in value thru
the years. Although, we've never had the "never sell a gun" discussion.


----------



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm 17, I have a job. My parents give me hell. I just ordered 250 worth of stuff (all great deals) to upgrade to hydraulic brakes and new shifters, rear d., casseste ect. I have no make up sh** so they don't question me so much. My dad is smart though, but I just pull the "you just spent 5k on a fuel injection and trans. for your vette" card. it work. I can't wait for my stuff though! After my brakes couldn't handle a mild race, it's time to upgrade. Other people always dont get other people's hobbies, so just suck it up and tell them to go to hel*


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

I think people that are not into bikes will never understand the "over" spending (in their eyes) on frames parts... "you pay how much ??!!... for that?!...)

perents are always perents and therfore no metter if i'm in my early forties i will round the price down to be on the safe side ...


----------



## VaughnA (Jan 21, 2004)

My standard response is: "Waaayyy less than the cost of a triple bypass". I'm healthier now than I've ever been in my life. I have a friend who spend more than 10k on photography last year. And his brother races porsches. A new 3k bike every few years is nothing compared to a boat, racecar or big vacation. When I was a kid (70's) a decent road bike such as a schwinn was 300 bucks. Accounting for inflation, bikes today are not such a bad deal.


----------



## Carbon Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

Interesting responses but I've got an another angle.

Last year, I was flipping through a mountain bike magazine and was staring at a beautiful carbon fiber FSA Mega-Exo crankset when my mother noticed me drooling. Since my birthday was coming up in a week, she offered to buy it for me.

She said, "Ken, let me buy it for your birthday present. <pause> How much is it? $100? Maybe more?". A hundred is a huge amount for my mother who's in her 60's and retired so I just smiled and said, "Why don't you buy me a sushi dinner instead?".

I'm obviously an adult who supports myself but I just couldn't find it in me to tell my mother the real cost of that crankset... Not when she's spending $100/month on various medications and living month to month...


----------



## 83jeep (May 21, 2007)

Ha, Im 20 and had a hard time convincing my parents that spending 300 for a bike was worth it (they paid for half, otherwise I probably would have never mentioned price). On the last mtb trip at a local state park my dad rode along and his bike broke in about 10 minutes... it was a cheap walmart bike, so i let him ride mine and he could instantly tell the difference, mostly in the fact that it actually shifted when it was supposed to. Now that im kinda hooked on the sport and am looking at full suspension bikes and have no idea how I can pull that off. 

in perspective its a (fairly) cheap hobby... my jeep is a piece of **** and I have well over 6k in it for off-road purposes. My friends off-road rigs are in the 10-30k range with some in the 50k plus range... and thats just in modifications not including the original cost of the vehicle. So 6-8k on a bike is nothing. It all depends on what your in to, and how in to it you really are. I personally like both so that will be interesting trying to balance the two


----------



## gumbymark (May 25, 2007)

I havn't been able to tell my parents the price of any of my bikes but they don't bother me,
it's the non bike riding friends or work mates that drive me crazy.
Why is it when somebody finds out how much your bike is worth the first thing they say is; "You could buy a car/motorbike/house/motorhome/kitchen for that." 

I still havn't got a good answer for that.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

gumbymark said:


> ...it's the non bike riding friends or work mates that drive me crazy.
> Why is it when somebody finds out how much your bike is worth the first thing they say is; "You could buy a car/motorbike/house/motorhome/kitchen for that."
> 
> I still havn't got a good answer for that.


It's probably best left unspoken.

For starters, if it's that expensive, you probably built it (or speced it) yourself. Then you're justified in saying, "Well, I don't know exactly, because it's built up from a bunch of different parts."

Then, if they press you, you say "It's hard to say 'cause I've got some used parts I switched over from another bike." (This works even if it's just a saddle or pedals or a bike computer.)

I swear, I haven't ridden an off-the-showroom-floor bike since... I dunno. But that doesn't mean the frames were high-zoot. They were production run Giants, Fishers and Iron Horses with mid-level parts I speced.

I also swear, I've never added up what I've put into a bike. I have no desire to, and I have no desire to share that number with anybody. Puts me in a good position to avoid being braggadicious with a bunch of non-biking people who really don't give a damn.

(But I did bring my Speedball seatpost to work to show off to a equally enthusiastic co-worker.)


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

For what its worth, I'm sure your dad worked/works hard so that you had/have a good life. What's this translates to is he made sacrifices so that you don't have to.

Enjoy your bike guilt free. Otherwise his sacrifices were in vain. 

That might sound tongue-in-cheek, but its not.

(if you still have any lingering guilt, send me the Rohloff)


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Speedub.Nate said:


> ...
> 
> Parents, on the other hand... I don't think I'll ever be old enough to feel free of their judgement. And ok, I lied.. I feel a little guilty.


no matter how old you are, you are still your parents' child.



rt - at the age of 40 has not lied recently about bike matters but has been known to tell some small fibs about other matters to avoid the disapproving silences


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*You are not a man until.....*

.... until both your parents are dead. At least I read that somewhere and its pretty much true. If you have a descent relationship with your parents you are always going to be seeking their approval on some level. I'm closer to your father's age than your's and until my mother died a couple of years ago, I still worried what she would think. I guess its just something we live with.

Anyway, my 26-year old son never seems to be afraid to tell his mother and me what his newest car cost and that far exceeds any bikes. He works, is responsible and has money (he even started a nice retirement account when he was 24) so I just enjoy his toys ('04 STi being traded for an '07 350Z next week).

But, enough philosophic drivel for a Friday afternoon.

PS: I never told my mother what I paid for bikes, my father didn't live long enough to worry about what I paid for bikes (though I think he would have understood) and my wife knows and accepts what I pay for bikes (even if she really doesn't understand) as long as I pay for her bikes too.


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

Never ever ever would I tell my parents what I pay for my bikes. I don't tell most people actually. Anyone who rides would have a pretty good idea, but non-riding friends/family just don't "get it". And my dad would say "well you must be rich then"!


----------



## tvrbob86 (Aug 5, 2005)

Rev Bubba said:


> If you have a descent relationship with your parents . . .


I have a _descent_ relationship with my parents. It's been _going downhill_ ever since I told them how much I spend on bikes.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

We don't live anywhere near my parents or the inlaws. We're lucky to see either of them once every year or two. We generally pay airfares for my Mom to visit and also put towards the inlaws the same amount as well.

I think it's most definitely a case of guilt, particularly if you come from a relatively poor background like me. Your parents struggle but they feed you and clothe you etc. In a lot of ways I'm glad Mum isn't always around so that I would have to justify why I got new saucepans when the old ones were fine etc etc. Considering we are much better off then she is I would feel guilty. But I've seen how much they smoke and drink, if they cut back by even half then they would be so much better off.

The story is a bit different to yours Nate, my childhood wasn't very ideal. In regards to bikes the family would just see my bike (Trance 3) they'd think it looked like a nice maybe expensive bike but they probably wouldn't ask the cost, my Mum knows how much I love riding, and hubbys parents would probably be surprized at the cost, nothing they wouldn't get over pretty quickly. Mind you it's double the price of my last bike and probably getting close to how much I could justify spending on one personally. However my husband reckons at that cost I should be keeping it - well it was initially said 5 to 10yrs, I took it as 5 years but he was indicating more towards the 10 years Lol.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

VaughnA said:


> My standard response is: "Waaayyy less than the cost of a triple bypass". I'm healthier now than I've ever been in my life.


People get worked up over the price of decent bicycles because they're conditioned to think of them as kid's toys (at least in the USA) . I think that's why many people think they don't belong on the road. Now medical care, that's serious business.  We all beotch about the cost of medical care but in the end when we need it, we don't do much negotiating on the price.

Too bad people would probably need less medical care if they could exercise safely by more easily riding their bikes _to go places_ without dealing with crazed motorists aiming for them riding their little "toys".


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

geez, I don't feel so bad now knowing I'm not alone. I use to always get the "when i was growing up in china" lecture. When I went to visit my parents recently I saw some pictures of my dad in some weird jumpsuit and goggles. Turned out it was when he went to mexico to go skydiving. The mans 73 years old and shells out more then a couple grand so he can skydive in mexico? I dont feel so bad anymore about buying my bike.


----------



## monjeloco (Apr 13, 2007)

I just got a new bike, more than $1000 for sure. I don't care what parents think or inlaws. The only opinion I care is my wife's... and she gave me the money to buy it so who cares...


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jun 25, 2007)

Why should any of us apologize, justify or further explain our purchases and the related expenses of our hobbies?!

I have nice bikes because I like nice bikes, nuff said. I had one friend give me a hard time about a bike purchase, so I turned the tables when I asked about his massive plasma TV and home theater set up. At least my toys will keep me in a six pack; his toys are only good for drinking six packs.

I guess I'm lucky in that my parents recognized the cycling passion within my brother and myself and helped foster it. They've never questioned our purchase decisions, provided we never came to them for rent money because we bought a new wheelset instead (they also taught us better money management than that).


----------



## grungePoodle (Jul 3, 2007)

I am married with two kids. I am not into clothes, furniture, jewelry or manicures. When my husband asks me what I want for birthday, anniversay...I always ask for bike parts. Some women spend their dough on a $300 purse or $200 shoes. Not me. But I'd sure as heck spend $2k on a frame. I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## pilam (Jul 11, 2007)

My dad was a little angry...well really angry with me when he found out how much I spent on my Gary Fisher Ferrous. I'm 20 and have a job to pay for all my own stuff including 2 motorcycles that they dont know about...ooopppss.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Standing in the parking lot of my brothers garage, an old school buddy looks at my VP Free w/a Cane Creek Double Barrel & 06 66sl hangin' on the tailgate of my 94 Ranger & says "that motorcycle is missin' it's motor", I smile, he asks/says "you prolly got 3-4 hunner-dollars in that bike dont'cha"?, I say through my smile, "easily". He rolls his eyes & shakes his head....they probably would've had to put his eyes back in his head if I told him how much the bike cost me. I quit wasting my time trying to justify anything to anyone a long time ago.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

I think there is a side to this that the younger guys don't see. 

My parents were the same as many of the older guys folks, sacrificed a lot so my sister and I could go to good school and have the things we needed. You don't really realize it untill you've got a kid. 

Now that I have a kid I have so much more respect for what that sacrifice was, what it meant. I feel totally guilty even bringing up the new camera or bike that I bought, forget about them asking prices, they already have an idea what it cost. But I think my parents are happy in that I got to go to college, and the wife and I earn(ed*) enough money to save for our selves, our daughter and have some spending cash.


* The wife got laid off in April cutting our income by 2/3rds and if she doesn't find a job by Christmas, I think I'll even have a better idea of what sacrificing for the kid is.


----------



## pgclydesdale (Apr 15, 2007)

I just celebrated my 20 year anniversary w the same company, and they very bestowed me with a 5000.00 bonus. MY BOSS says, as she gives me the check 'now do something good with it, don't go out and buy another bike. Off to the Bike Junkie (LBS), pick up a Kona Kikapu, w nice upgrades for 2500.00. Naturally boss lady inquires and I told her I gave my wife 1000, paid for my son's summer camps, and bouught a bike with the remaining 2500. " How could you spend 2500 on a bike?" It old her, Hell, the wheelset cost me 700 alone!


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

my dad used to race motorcycles (street), between him and I we own 5 dirtbikes and 10 streetbikes. We both drive nice cars that we fixed up, and he has had a few hotrods in his day. This is nice because I recently got into biking and he doesnt even question the money thing. He knows that I'm not stupid with money and I look for deals. If it makes me happy and I'm not going hungry because of it, then who cares how much it costs?

oh, and my dad has taken me aside more than once to assure me that him and my mom will spend all of my inheritence before I get it. Not because I am a bad kid (which I'm not, they love me to death) but because they like to have fun and do what they love. So screw it, they are going to do it.

great philosophy IMO


----------



## dazzlerdee (Mar 28, 2004)

Crap to what anyone thinks. My money, I earned it, I'll spend it how I like.

I've had a similar conversation with my mum she went all  on me. So I asked her how much the holiday to St Kitts was.... and would she prefer I spend it all on beer and pee it up against a wall, or on snorting some powder.

If you enjoy what you spend it on then it's money well spent.


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

The journey may not cost anything but it is not free...


----------



## Stregone (Aug 26, 2004)

I lied and told my mom my '07 SX Trail III cost me 2 grand. And still I had to justify it. "Only 700 bucks more than my old bike that I bought almost a decade ago, and look, it has hydraulic disc brakes! How amazing is that!?" said I. (I find laypeople to be easily impressed by hydraulic disc brakes on bikes)


----------



## DMoreau (Jun 1, 2007)

Bikes are cheap. I just bought a bike for 2 grand and it is top of the line. My brother races four-wheelers and is the only person who really knows how much I spent on that bike. He put 2 grand in just the engine on his four-wheeler and he got smoked last night at a race. Cycling is super cheap compared to motor-sports and is just as fun.

I tell everyone that I spent $800 on my bike and they still think I'm crazy.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2004)

Some of our neighbors, and even some of the guys I work with always give me a hard time about spending a fair amount on bikes. My most expensive bike thus far is only an OnOne Inbred. 

Most of them have ATV's and such, so they have no room to talk. But my favorite response ever, when talking about spending money on bikes, was this. When asked, I told my then coworker how much my Inbred cost, he says "I wouldn't pay $1000 for something unless it had a motor?" Well, I did, and that's the reason I look like I do, and you are 5'10" and pushing 3 bills.(100% true) I didn't say that, but God knows I was thinking it.

Luckily, I switched divisions within my company, and my new division is more forward thinking. Several people that ride a little bit, and others that are WAY into golf, cigars, and RV's.

...iC...


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

unfortunately my parents are the type that dont see the point in shelling out money on bikes.

mum went ballistic when i brought home the trek [$5000] and then i went on to mention a really scary road project haha


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

gumbymark said:


> I havn't been able to tell my parents the price of any of my bikes but they don't bother me,
> it's the non bike riding friends or work mates that drive me crazy.
> Why is it when somebody finds out how much your bike is worth the first thing they say is; "You could buy a car/motorbike/house/motorhome/kitchen for that."
> 
> I still havn't got a good answer for that.


How about "I don't want a car/motorbike/house/motorhome/kitchen.". Seems like a good response to me.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

My 3 bikes...total cost.. still less than your motorcycle! Ha! Stop complaining!!! 

Basically thats how I feel every time someone says my bikes cost too much.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

my parents keep telling me to grow up and move out. i guess being 21 living at home with 14k of bikes around and a broken vw van gets on their nerves. wonder why. now i sell bikes to get bikes, and work 3 jobs.


----------



## bhc (Sep 27, 2005)

I am 44, Dad is 68. He has purchased two new bikes in the past two years, total just shy of $3000. I purchased only one in that same time frame, rigid SS, $800. We have this all reversed. Better catch up with Dad.


----------



## D-machine (May 13, 2008)

I personally stopped talking about how much I spend with my wife and parents, it did nothing but get me in trouble. Of course I am trying to do auto racing and mountain biking so now it comes down to I can purchase one large thing a year within reason so new SC Blur or Moton coilovers for my evo I'm split down the middle. 

I should have listened to my grandmother " don't get married and don't have kids" she used to tell me that daily.


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Parents, on the other hand... I don't think I'll ever be old enough to feel free of their judgement. And ok, I lied.. I feel a little guilty.


I feel ya', I'm almost forty and I feel the same way. But, I see my dad (66) do the same thing I do, with his father and fishing gear. So I think its more "genetic guilt". Parents never approved of anything, so why start now. I have three kids and hope I can instill that same horrific guilt on them! :devil:


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

My dad's response pretty much sums it up:

"How did you talk your wife into that?"


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

> Our boss came around the corner and said "How much money did you waste on that?" "About the same as you spend on your cigarette habit in a year." answered one of my co workers.


Reminded me of this lol...I rode my full suss mtb to work one day last week. This guy who bought himself a Harley (and wears Harley gear every day) looks at it, laughs & says 'you know what the difference is between your bike & mine?' I said 'Yeah' & pointed at his gut.


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

my dad was into sailboats, now he's into RC gliders and RC sailboats. Need I say more?


----------



## ClockworkLemon (Dec 26, 2007)

I have the same sort of problem, I never like telling my parents how much my bikes cost (mostly because I don't like the "You should be more careful with your money" lecture). Still, when they asked about the cost of my last bike (Trance X2), I told them what I paid, and then what the retail price should have been, which made things a little easier, but they both winced when I said what the price was...

With friends and colleagues, on the other hand, I don't worry so much. Truth be told, I get a chuckle out of the whole "You spent _how much_ on a bike?" reaction.


----------



## noshortcuts (Nov 29, 2005)

What gets me is my in laws. They will walk in to the garage while I'm there, stare at all the bikes, ask a few random questions to show polite interest, and then wham-o.... ask "why so many" or "how much did that white bike cost?". They don't even ride!, yet they can always pick out the expensive one. When they asked about the "white bike" (a Blur LT) I pointed to my wife's gray Trek and said "a little over $300 for that one, others cost more or less".


----------



## Tilos (Mar 27, 2008)

*Jaw Drop from Dept. store bike owner*

I was recently at the LBS engaged in some small talk before paying for a new bike when we were interupted by a older guy carrying a wheel with a flat tire.

It seems he thought he had waited long enough, wanted to be waited on, and begain discribing how when he pumped in air, it came out between the rim and tire.

Since he interupted ME, I chose to respond and told him he needed a tube because, there are tubless tires but that was not one of them.

About that time the LBS guy gave me the total $ and the wally-world rocket wheel guy's jaw drops to the counter.

My response...and that's for a whole bike, I usually pay that for a frame, and I'll bet you spent more than that for your cart ball clubs.

I think some of his surprise was because, yes, he was old,...but I was older!
Tilos


----------



## McDowell_Matt (Jan 31, 2006)

Jeez...
My Dad's only hobby is attending Indy Car races... Not driving, not working on cars...
Just attending the races... He's been to 5 so far this season and only one was here in Indy, the rest required him to travel (first class, call it $500 a flight), stay in hotels ($100 a night), and do restaurant food ($25 a meal) .... FOR a Total OF.... about $800 PER RACE, times 5 races... Yeah, about 4 Grand to watch the same race he has on TV. with his Indy Racing Channel package or whatever channel it is that he is paying extra for...

I told him that's one of the main differences in our sports....
I can buy and ride just about any bike that the Pros ride...
He'll NEVER Get to own/much less even drive an Indy Car...
I WIN!!!!


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

jeffw-13 said:


> Reminded me of this lol...I rode my full suss mtb to work one day last week. This guy who bought himself a Harley (and wears Harley gear every day) looks at it, laughs & says 'you know what the difference is between your bike & mine?' I said 'Yeah' & pointed at his gut.


That's classic! I've heard a similar comment from a Harley owner, but I didn't have the wit to come up with a comeback like this! Bravo!


----------



## LuMach (Jun 3, 2008)

My parents and girlfriend have never given me a rough time about how much I spend on bike stuff... I think they're just happy to see my fat ass out getting some exercise!


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

As an adult, what I do with my money is none of my parent's business. Or anyone else's for that matter.

When people ask me how much something of mine cost, I just give them the look. Really, it used to be rude to ask such questions, and considered tacky if you flaunted either how much you paid for something or what a great deal you got on your latest whatever. Sadly, nowadays when we play show and tell we tend to show and tell all.

/pontification mode off/


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

"It is a lot cheaper than a coke habit" Usually works for anyone who questions my spending.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

My parents are so numb to me spending money on bikes that it isn't an issue anymore. They expect me to buy a new bike at least once a year and this year when I sold two and bought none they asked me if I was going to quit riding. To which I responded, "No I just don't need 8 bikes."

I do remember how much they flipped out when I bought my first "real" bike for $350. Then I remember watching their faces as I replaced the entire drive train, fork and wheelset within a year. I was only 12 at the time but I saved and worked and earned for every bit of that bike.

It made it easy when I wanted to start racing cross at 14 to just walk into the bike shop, plop down my $1400 of lawn mowing, baby sitting and grocery bagging money and take my bike home. The parents didn't even blink.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

nOOby said:


> my dad was into sailboats, now he's into RC gliders and RC sailboats. Need I say more?


:thumbsup: hilarious


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

My dad rented his phone from Ma Bell for close to a couple decades I think. One day I say, "Pop, why the hell are you renting your phone?" Pop says, "Well, that way if it breaks they fix it." I say, "You could have paid for dozens of phones by now!" 
Pop says, "Really?" Pop goes out and buys the cheapest piece of crap phone he can find the next week. The phone stops working within a month. "That goddam phone broke already!" Back to renting phones he goes. I don't think that's even an option these days though.

My folks can't say sheeeeet about $ spent on my bikes. Plus, I was on my own financially as soon as I graduated highschool and left for college. Guilt is not a factor and I take very good care of my investment.


----------



## TwistedDreams (Jul 11, 2008)

LetsGoOutside said:


> My parents are so numb to me spending money on bikes that it isn't an issue anymore. They expect me to buy a new bike at least once a year and this year when I sold two and bought none they asked me if I was going to quit riding. To which I responded, "No I just don't need 8 bikes."
> 
> I do remember how much they flipped out when I bought my first "real" bike for $350. Then I remember watching their faces as I replaced the entire drive train, fork and wheelset within a year. I was only 12 at the time but I saved and worked and earned for every bit of that bike.
> 
> It made it easy when I wanted to start racing cross at 14 to just walk into the bike shop, plop down my $1400 of lawn mowing, baby sitting and grocery bagging money and take my bike home. The parents didn't even blink.


Thats awesome

I'm 16 right now, and I work at a bike shop, and so far I've spent about $3,000 on my Stumpjumper HT model then upgrading it, and my Paris II.
I've made about $3,200 YTD.
LOL.

I'm about done spending though, as soon as I get my nokon for my Paris II then I have two bikes that'll I'll be satisfied with.

My parents think it's rediculous that I buy more than one bike. and a bike that costs me $800!

I just don't tell them how much I upgrade it. It's all done at the shop 
-TD


----------

